# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Scientists measure dream content for the first time - HealthCanal.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Scientists measure dream content for the first time**HealthCanal.com*Even if the *lucid dreamer* just imagines the hand movement while awake, the sensorimotor cortex reacts in a similar way. The coincidence of the brain activity measured during dreaming and the conscious action shows that dream content can be measured. *...***

----------

